# Can I get a 60 day visitor visa on arrival?



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi,

I am travelling on the 26th and want a 60 day visit visa. Can I ask the happy  gent at passport control for 60 day pass?

I ideally dont want to be doing a 'visa run' 30 days in. Any advice?

I heard the rules changed just recently?

Thanks

Dominic


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

I heard it is a bit of a lottery...I know a lady who got 30 days, and then when boyfriend arrived he got 60 days.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah, if you are from one of the eligible countries, visa on arrival is ok, but as mark said sometimes u get 60, sometimes u get 30. you can always do a visa run after 30 tho


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

By all means try your luck. Unfortunately I can't recall seeing any happy faces on the counter on my way in lol.


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

You can only get a 30 day visit visa at the airport. You can pay 600Dhs to get it extended for another 30 days once the first visa has expired, but you may as well take a trip across to Oman for a few days and see a bit of the country. You can stay overnight in Muscat for less than 400Dhs.


----------



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

Stay in Muscat overnight and then when I cross back into the border for Dubai I will get another 30 day stamp?

Is that how it works?

Thanks

Dominic


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No need to go all the way to Muscat ( about a 4 - 5 hr drive)

Just drive to the border control past Hatta, do the visa run and return.

If you want to spend a night, the Beach Hotel in Sohar is decent ( between Dubai + Muscat- in Oman)


----------

